# Well....I did it.....sure hope I did it right....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Earlier today I had an hour before I had to go to work....and I've been wanting to make some of the Dr. Harvey's food up. I read the back of the package, it said what to do, but not the amounts to use of anything :blink:

It also said there are more detailed instructions inside. Nope, nothing inside so I winged it. :blush:

I didn't measure anything really, just poured some of the bag into a serviing bowl and poured some hot water over it (probably not enough). I let it sit for 8 minutes.

Then I took some chicken and cooked it a bit in a frying pan with the coconut oil. After that I put the chicken pieces in a food chopper and chopped it all up really tiny. 

I added almost as much chicken to the mix as there was mix - but not quite. 

Then the coconut oil. (?) I just stired the mixture while adding one or two table spoons of the oil. 

I put half of it in one container in the frig. I'll just take from that container each day and see how long it lasts. Then I put another container in the freezer.

So....did I do ok without instructions??? I guess I'll mix it with their regular Merrick canned food for a few days until they get used to it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can upload the instructions online, Pat. B)

Grain?Free Natural Dog Food - Veg-To-Bowl - Dr. Harvey's

Best Natural, Organic Homemade Dog Food - Canine Health - Dr. Harvey's

I would recommend using one of the oils called for in the recipe (flax, borage, fish, sesame or flax seed oil, wheat germ oil, or borage oil depending on which formula you bought) to make sure it is nutritionally complete. Oil is an important source of linoleic acid and coconut oil only contains 2% as opposed to sesame oil's 45%.

Linoleic acid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'd just use coconut oil as a supplement.

I bet your gang is going to love their dinner tonight!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, gf, you FINALLY took the plug. You did very well with no instructions. I will cook the meat in the coconut oil but I do add one of the other types to the food. And then I will be Coconut flakes on the food as a supplement. 

YOU DID GREAT!!!! Let us know how the kids like it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

All four of them ate every single bite! Even miss picky...Abbey!!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The A Team said:


> All four of them ate every single bite! Even miss picky...Abbey!!!! :chili::chili:


There's no turning back now!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is great Pat. You can't really go wrong because you can make it soupy or thicker and add a little water and heat it in the microwave. Crystal told me she gets whatever meat she is going to cook and puts Dr. Harvey's in it and cooks it altogether, so that is another option. I am so glad everyone likes it~~~:wub:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Bravo, bravo!:aktion033:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Pat, I felt the same way with the Dr. Harveys. I did follow the instructions and it would turn out soupy. So I decreased the water until I got it where I liked it. But, now I am using All Natural Pet Turkey and Sweet Potato freeze dried. I am much happier with this truthfully. The dogs absolutely go crazy over it. I make a days serving at night and let it sit in the fridge. I microwave it for about 30 seconds and serve. I love the freeze dried foods.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam -- what brand is the freezed dried?

Pat -- so glad everyone liked it. Miss Lacie (who is as picky as Miss Abbey) just loves Dr. Harvey's. Go figure -- I finally found something she "gobbles" up. LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ok, thanks everyone!!!! Marj, I watched the video, it was just what I need to see!!!! thanks.

I'll make sure to get sesame oil today. And I sent an e-mail to Natural Pet asking them if they have sample sizes available too. I am collecting sample sizes of these dehydrated foods to see which one they like best.

I'm on my way!!!!!!! :aktion033: and it feels good!!!

Maybe Archie will stop itching soon too rayer:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is great. I hope it work out well  sounds like you are onto a good start. I know Dr. Harvey's is available as treats here but so far haven't found the food. There is a lot of raw here. 

I am on a similar trip as you. For the second night Lola had the NRG freeze dried. She really likes it but she really doesn't like carrots, so she is carefully picking out the carrots and leaving them on the floor  there are other flavours though so I will check them out and see if there are any without carrots. I feel a lot better offering her balanced more real food than the kibble.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

silverhaven said:


> That is great. I hope it work out well  sounds like you are onto a good start. I know Dr. Harvey's is available as treats here but so far haven't found the food. There is a lot of raw here.
> 
> I am on a similar trip as you. For the second night Lola had the NRG freeze dried. She really likes it but she really doesn't like carrots, so she is carefully picking out the carrots and leaving them on the floor  there are other flavours though so I will check them out and see if there are any without carrots. I feel a lot better offering her balanced more real food than the kibble.



I can't find the food around here either - I'm ordering it over the internet. Sure wish someone sold it here!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

The A Team said:


> I can't find the food around here either - I'm ordering it over the internet. Sure wish someone sold it here!!!


I don't think I would get things like regular food from the internet. I am not organized enough  and I am finding on some things I have ordered that they are taking forever.....but the store I got the NRG sell Dr Harvey's treats. He looked up in his list for the veg-t-bowl but it wasn't there. I think I will see if he can talk to the rep to order it for me.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Pam -- what brand is the freezed dried?
> 
> Pat -- so glad everyone liked it. Miss Lacie (who is as picky as Miss Abbey) just loves Dr. Harvey's. Go figure -- I finally found something she "gobbles" up. LOL


Lynn, this is a link to the food I have been using. The dogs seriously love this like nothing else! And I have found a store near me that carries it.

Only Natural Pet EasyRaw Grain-Free Dehydrated Dog Food


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - bravo!! So glad this is starting to work for you. They carry Dr. Harvey's around the corner from me - Veg to Bowl and I just saw it at Petco's Boutique kind of store called Unleashed. So hopefully it will be in more places. Tyler liked the Veg to Bowl, but I make so many vegetables for us that I just make an additional bunch for him and put them in a container. I've gone the whole hog route now with home cooking and supplements and Tyler suddenly became a good eater! What a difference.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I cook Lady's fish, sweet potatoes and vegetables in the Crockpot. I freeze it into three day portions, defrost and add the supplements and extras.

Lady's recipe is complicated because of her compromised liver so it's more of a hassle. She has to get her protein from fish and dairy plus she gets oatmeal so I have to add the eggs, cottage cheese and oatmeal separately. For a "normal" dog, you could cook the whole thing in a Crockpot.

I have seen such a huge benefit from homecooking. Not only does Lady have "the bloodwork of a puppy" now per my vet, since we switched she hasn't had a single illness. This is huge as I have had at least one big health emergency every year since I adopted Lady at four years old. It's also amazing considering Lady has been diabetic for eight years and diabetics are prone to infection.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That's wonderful Pat. I feed the Dr. Harvey's Veg-to-bowl to my fluffs and everyone loves it including Miss Picky Noelle. Noone sells it around here so i have to order it. I really would like to do a completely dehydrated food, but they didn't like the Grandma Lucy's and i can't feed them what Pam feeds hers since i have one allergic to poultry. I'm going to try the NRG that Maureen feeds her little girl, hopefully they will like that.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome to the Dr. H's club! I'll never forget Crystal telling me how I'll never want to go back to regular dog food after seeing how much the fluffs enjoy Dr. H's. She was completely right. B&E devour their food. If I run out of food I always have Acana and Orijen as a backup but 99% of the time it's Dr. H. You'll have fun figuring out what meats the fluffs like too. B&E love chicken and salmon the most. 

They sell Dr. H up by me. Bummer they don't carry it in South Jersey.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

it's been three days now. Three are still gobbling their food. 

Abbey's back to her usual self.....:smilie_tischkante:.....it's not like she won't eat....she just likes to eat when she's ready - so I must put it up and down...wondering when it's the right time. Tonight she asked for it the second time and then ate it. I must stand guard the whole time.


----------

